# kde bangarang m2ts

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

wie kann ich 

```
Qt: 4.6.2

KDE: 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)

Bangarang: 1.0.1

```

dazu bringen m2ts zu erkennen. mts werden erkannt. xine kann auch m2ts abspielen. Und Kaffeine speichert m.E. in dem Format. Da Bangarang xine nutzt sollte das doch u.U. auch gehen?

( http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?form=PostEdit&postID=135340 )

----------

## firefly

media-video/bangarang verwendet nicht xine direkt sondern phonon. Und ich weis nicht inwieweit phonon auch für die erkennung von unterstützen dateiformaten zuständig ist.

EDIT: und auf deinen gentooforum.de link funktioniert nicht, wenn man dort nicht angemeldet ist.

----------

## firefly

ich habe gerade mit dem dragonplayer (verwendet nur phonon) und folgende samples probiert:

Salv3.m2ts

sample.m2ts

und beide lassen sich mit dem dragonplayer abspielen.

Und auch mit bangarang lassen sich die beiden samples abspielen.

versionen:

 *Quote:*   

> kde 4.4.5
> 
> dragonplayer 4.4.5
> 
> media-sound/phonon 4.4.2
> ...

 

und xine-lib ist mit folgenden use-flags übersetzt:

 *Quote:*   

> X a52 aac alsa css dts flac gtk ipv6 mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xv xvmc

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa (-altivec) css -directfb dts dxr3 -esd -fbcon flac -gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 -jack libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba sdl -speex theora truetype v4l vcd (-vidix) (-vis) vorbis wavpack (-win32codecs) xcb xinerama xv xvmc"
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ bangarang /home/olaf/Downloads/20100812163411.m2ts

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"

bangarang(17792)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/usr/share/mime/magic"

bangarang(17792)/kdecore (services) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/home/olaf/.local/share/mime/magic"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/bangarang(17792)" Error in thread 139699033966432 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
```

Und bei der Auswahl von Medien werden *.m2ts gar nicht angezeigt.

----------

## firefly

ja sie werden nicht angezeigt, wenn du aber den namen weist, kann sie bangarang öffnen und abspielen.

Ich denke das hier eher ein problem in bangarang liegt, sprich m2ts dateien nicht als unterstütztes dateiformat kennt.

EDIT: muss mich korrigieren, bangarang liest die unterstützen Dateiformate von Phonon aus. Und anscheinend liefert phonon keinen mime-typ der zu m2ts passt. Oder die m2ts dateien werden nicht als video dateien erkannt, obwohl dazu ein mime-typ im system existiert.

----------

## firefly

noch ein nachtrag: wenn ich die datei in *.mts ändere erkennt Sie bangarang bzw. das system denn jetzt zeigt selbst dolphin die datei als video datei an. Scheinbar fehlt es da nur am mime support für diese dateiendung.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Systemeinstellungen -> Dateizuordnungen 

 - Video

           mpeg -> Allgemein *.m1v

                                        *.m2t 

                                        *.m2ts 

                                        *.mts 

                                        *.mp2v (u.a.)

Scheint also in Ordnung zu sein. Klappt aber nicht. Werden nicht angezeigt oder abgespielt. Nur nach umbenennen in mts.

----------

